# Charging a Logitech MX 700 mouse...



## Turbokat (May 9, 2005)

Heya,

I just bought a Logitech MX 700 keyboard/mouse combo. The manual says that when the mouse is charging the LED is green, when it finishes charging the LED will turn off, and when the mouse needs charging the LED will turn red.

I have been charging the mouse for 8 hrs now, and the LED is still green. But when I checked on the net, they say fully charging the battery should take no more than 2 hrs. Does that mean there's something wrong with the battery? I'm not sure, because it seemed like the package had already been opened when I brought it home due to some external damage on the box, and some fine dust particles and one or two vague smudges on the keyboard. If it has indeed already been opened and used, they did a good job covering it up.

I probably will exchange it tomorrow, but just so I know, is the LED on the MX 700 supposed to turn off when charging is finished?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a MX700 and the led tuns off after about 5-10 seconds depending on the amount of use.
I would exchange it


----------

